# Marietta/Canton/Woodstick.....



## Redneck Maguiver

Its getting close to dinner time again folks.  Whats say you?  Taco Mac of hwy. 92 this time????  Next Thursday 4-16? at 7:00?  Speak and we shall soon eat.


----------



## DRB1313

If the date works, I'll be there.
I need to get my chair


----------



## Wiskey_33

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Its getting close to dinner time again folks.  Whats say you?  Taco Mac of hwy. 92 this time????  Next Thursday 4-16? at 7:00?  Speak and we shall soon eat.



The one at 575 or the one at Crab Apple?


----------



## REMINGTON710

575


----------



## Wiskey_33

I'm all in.


----------



## NOYDB

I'm hungry.


----------



## BBQBOSS

We will be there! 

I can proudly show off my name plate on the wall up there since I like beer so much.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

I am IN.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Im in. Whats the address?


----------



## OutFishHim

Next week is so far away.


----------



## BBQBOSS

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Im in. Whats the address?



I-575 to exit 7.  turn left.  go across interstate.  take 1st left at red light.  you will see it.


----------



## BBQBOSS

JR said:


> Chances are slim.  But if anyone is feeling like some Mac, noonish at the King Rd/Crabapple location sounds FABULOUS!



Yeah we know... since you are in your own little "elite" group of friends on here, you dont have time for us little people anymore.  Been like that for a while now... Maybe we will be back in "season" for ya one day...


----------



## OutFishHim

JR said:


> Chances are slim.  But if anyone is feeling like some Mac, noonish at the King Rd/Crabapple location sounds FABULOUS!



hijacker



BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah we know... since you are in your own little "elite" group of friends on here, you dont have time for us little people anymore.  Been like that for a while now... Maybe we will be back in "season" for ya one day...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

bbqboss said:


> i-575 to exit 7.  Turn left.  Go across interstate.  Take 1st left at red light.  You will see it.



10-4


----------



## Wiskey_33

I"m hawngry too. Can't wait.


----------



## K9SAR

Thanks for the invite (from the person that sent it to my PM), but we have "Beer Thursday" at Taco Mac on Chastain Rd (service has always been better, and with our group of ten plus, we tend to get some freebies thrown our way  )


----------



## K9SAR

BBQBOSS said:


> I-575 to exit 7.  turn left.  go across interstate.  take 1st left at red light.  you will see it.



Actually, more specific, go left across the interstate, Taco Mac will be on your left, make a U-turn at the next traffic light (since you can't do a left turn into Taco Mac) to get back to Taco Mac 

Taco Mac on 92 is in the first little shopping plaza on the left near Schlotzsky's.


----------



## Branchminnow

I could make it for dinner but not supper.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Branchminnow said:


> I could make it for dinner but not supper.



same thing


----------



## BBQBOSS

K9SAR said:


> Actually, more specific, go left across the interstate, Taco Mac will be on your left, make a U-turn at the next traffic light (since you can't do a left turn into Taco Mac) to get back to Taco Mac
> 
> Taco Mac on 92 is in the first little shopping plaza on the left near Schlotzsky's.



Thanks, thats a lot better.


----------



## OutFishHim

Branchminnow said:


> I could make it for dinner but not supper.



It'll be at 7pm.  Whatever you call that.


----------



## Wiskey_33

So who's gonna man up and get some of the TMI wings?


----------



## Eddy M.

Never eaten at one of those "chains" whats the food like and WHO'S BUYING


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Wiskey_33 said:


> So who's gonna man up and get some of the TMI wings?



Is that a challenge????  Hot is good, but do they have any flavor.....


----------



## NOYDB

Eddy M. said:


> Never eaten at one of those "chains" whats the food like and WHO'S BUYING



I'll split a plate of wings with you.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Eddy M. said:


> Never eaten at one of those "chains" whats the food like and WHO'S BUYING



Not sure about the buying part, Food is great, come on...


----------



## OutFishHim

Eddy M. said:


> Never eaten at one of those "chains" whats the food like and WHO'S BUYING



The beer is good..........


----------



## BBQBOSS

Wiskey_33 said:


> So who's gonna man up and get some of the TMI wings?



TMI Swimming is the norm for me... if you want hot wings, get the death sauce.


----------



## F14Gunner

Will attempt if I get back in town in time.


----------



## Wiskey_33

BBQBOSS said:


> TMI Swimming is the norm for me... if you want hot wings, get the death sauce.



Sounds tasty.


They do have quite the beer selection...I'm tharsty too.


----------



## LadyGunner

I'm gonna try to be there -  this is the anti-gun Taco Mac from what I understand  

When ya'll are up for mexican - gotta try El ranchero in Towne Lake


----------



## BBQBOSS

Wiskey_33 said:


> Sounds tasty.
> 
> 
> They do have quite the beer selection...I'm tharsty too.


----------



## BBQBOSS

LadyGunner said:


> I'm gonna try to be there -  this is the anti-gun Taco Mac from what I understand
> 
> When ya'll are up for mexican - gotta try El ranchero in Towne Lake




They may be anti's but they will never see mine...


----------



## Branchminnow

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> same thing




no it aint....................


----------



## Branchminnow

OutFishHim said:


> It'll be at 7pm.  Whatever you call that.



supper


----------



## Wiskey_33

BBQBOSS said:


>


----------



## BBQBOSS

wiskey_33 said:


>


----------



## Wiskey_33

BBQBOSS said:


> View attachment 285364


----------



## LadyGunner

BBQBOSS said:


> They may be anti's but they will never see mine...



true dat

same here

wait?  see what


----------



## BBQBOSS

LadyGunner said:


> true dat
> 
> same here
> 
> wait?  see what



uhhhh....errrrrr... my concealed weapon.


----------



## Wiskey_33

I hear the employee's are wearing these nowadays.


----------



## OutFishHim

BBQBOSS said:


> View attachment 285364







LadyGunner said:


> true dat
> 
> same here
> 
> wait?  see what







Wiskey_33 said:


> I hear the employee's are wearing these nowadays.




Hmmmmm.......


----------



## Jranger

OFH< are you bringin' the bunnies?!?!
I might sneak out...


----------



## NOYDB

Wiskey_33 said:


> I hear the employee's are wearing these nowadays.



I'll have to wear my ray-blocker camo so they don't follow me home.......


----------



## JR

Y'all ain't nothing but a cult.  Geeezzzzz, I'm not sure how I got out of the loop, but y'all have fun.


----------



## OutFishHim

JR said:


> Y'all ain't nothing but a cult.  Geeezzzzz, I'm not sure how I got out of the loop, but y'all have fun.



What?!


----------



## Wiskey_33

NOYDB said:


> I'll have to wear my ray-blocker camo so they don't follow me home.......



I'm wearing my tinfoil hat so they can't read my mind.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Im not wearing any undies...


----------



## OutFishHim

BBQBOSS said:


> Im not wearing any undies...



Ewwwww!!!!!!!


----------



## NOYDB

BBQBOSS said:


> Im not wearing any undies...



We knew that.

Didn't want to say anything after.....


----------



## OutFishHim

NOYDB said:


> We knew that.
> 
> Didn't want to say anything after.....



Nice boots.


----------



## bigox911

Yep will be there


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

bigox911 said:


> Yep will be there



you and the pink puppy??


----------



## OutFishHim

bigox911 said:


> Yep will be there



You better not be dressed like a baby.....or you'll have to sit with someone else.


----------



## Wiskey_33

This part always makes me laugh.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

BBQBOSS said:


> Im not wearing any undies...



TMI  ....  WAY TMI


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Anyone heard from T'chips????  AL ???


----------



## Wiskey_33

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Anyone heard from T'chips????  AL ???



I drove by _AL33's_ house yesterday and saw a bunch of older ladies in red hats knockin' on his door.

What gives?


----------



## OutFishHim

Wiskey_33 said:


> This part always makes me laugh.



Not real sure that this has anything to do with anything.





Wiskey_33 said:


> I drove by _AL33's_ house yesterday and saw a bunch of older ladies in red hats knockin' on his door.
> 
> What gives?




He is the _Ladies Man_.


----------



## Wiskey_33

OutFishHim said:


> Not real sure that this has anything to do with anything.



Yea, after the confirmation of time/date of gatherings, I mostly just spew worthless information all over this fine message board. I was laughing at Dumb and Dumber, and found this part to be quite the funny.

_AL33_, what say ye. You gonna make it to dinner next week, or is being "_Lady'sMan33_" taking up all your free time?

Oh yea, and OFH, your picture looks like the easter bunny got it on with the Predator.


----------



## OutFishHim

Wiskey_33 said:


> Yea, after the confirmation of time/date of gatherings, I mostly just spew worthless information all over this fine message board. I was laughing at Dumb and Dumber, and found this part to be quite the funny.
> 
> _AL33_, what say ye. You gonna make it to dinner next week, or is being "_Lady'sMan33_" taking up all your free time?
> 
> Oh yea, and OFH, your picture looks like the easter bunny got it on with the Predator.



I hear ya!  And we still have a full week.



That is my sweet little Easter Bunny.  His bark is much worse than his bite.


----------



## Wiskey_33

OutFishHim said:


> That is my sweet little Easter Bunny.  His bark is much worse than his bite.



You talkin' about _AL33_ or _LadiesMan33_?


----------



## bigox911

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> you and the pink puppy??



I can bring him if you and charlie need a 3rd 



OutFishHim said:


> You better not be dressed like a baby.....or you'll have to sit with someone else.




That's only on the weekends...are you bringin bunnies for everyone?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

bigox911 said:


> I can bring him if you and charlie need a 3rd



Bring it!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

bigox911 said:


> That's only on the weekends...are you bringin bunnies for everyone?


----------



## OutFishHim

bigox911 said:


> That's only on the weekends...are you bringin bunnies for everyone?



No, Easter will be over.



What's the next Holiday?


----------



## Wiskey_33

OutFishHim said:


> No, Easter will be over.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the next Holiday?



Mother's Day I believe.


----------



## bigox911

Wiskey_33 said:


> Mother's Day I believe.



Close enough


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Wiskey_33 said:


> Mother's Day I believe.





bigox911 said:


> Close enough



It will work!


----------



## Wiskey_33

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xO7IlFIgZAc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xO7IlFIgZAc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## OutFishHim

Wiskey_33 said:


> Mother's Day I believe.



Actually, we have Earth Day and Cinco de Mayo before then.

Ooh, we should have a Cinco de Mayo dinner too.



Wiskey_33 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xO7IlFIgZAc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xO7IlFIgZAc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




Glad my speakers were up!


----------



## OutFishHim

Hey Rattler!  I see you lurking!  

You gonna make an appearance?


----------



## Wiskey_33

OutFishHim said:


> Actually, we have Earth Day and Cinco de Mayo before then.
> 
> Ooh, we should have a Cinco de Mayo dinner too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad my speakers were up!



I was hoping they would be.

I don't celebrate mexican holidays, especially when that mexican holiday falls on a Tuesday.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Wiskey_33 said:


> I was hoping they would be.
> 
> I don't celebrate mexican holidays, especially when that mexican holiday falls on a Tuesday.



Mulligans 

you can pick up some Tee's


----------



## Wiskey_33

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Mulligans
> 
> you can pick up some Tee's



And so starts the planning of the next Woody's Marietta/Canton/Woodstick meet and greet.

Who's down?

The 5th of May, at Mulligans. We've got to go there sometime since we keep talking about it.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Wiskey_33 said:


> And so starts the planning of the next Woody's Marietta/Canton/Woodstick meet and greet.
> 
> Who's down?
> 
> The 5th of May, at Mulligans. We've got to go there sometime since we keep talking about it.



Im in!


----------



## bigox911

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Im in!



Yep I'll be there


----------



## Wiskey_33

bigox911 said:


> Yep I'll be there



Bring your camera. It should be a good one.


----------



## OutFishHim

Wiskey_33 said:


> I was hoping they would be.
> 
> I don't celebrate mexican holidays, especially when that mexican holiday falls on a Tuesday.



I just use it as an excuse to hang out with Rita.



The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Mulligans
> 
> you can pick up some Tee's





Wiskey_33 said:


> And so starts the planning of the next Woody's Marietta/Canton/Woodstick meet and greet.
> 
> Who's down?
> 
> The 5th of May, at Mulligans. We've got to go there sometime since we keep talking about it.



What/Where is this Mulligans place?


----------



## Wiskey_33

OutFishHim said:


> I just use it as an excuse to hang out with Rita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What/Where is this Mulligans place?



Rita and I aren't on speaking terms. She's a real B. I ran into her in Savannah last weekend and she kicked me in the face with a golf shoe.

Anyways, Mulligans is one of the nicer/classier dining establishments off the Marietta Square.

I plan on breaking out the wing tips for this occasion. You should probably dress like you were going to a wedding or something similar.

Here she sits, in all her glory.


----------



## OutFishHim

Wiskey_33 said:


> Rita and I aren't on speaking terms. She's a real B. I ran into her in Savannah last weekend and she kicked me in the face with a golf shoe.
> 
> Anyways, Mulligans is one of the nicer/classier dining establishments off the Marietta Square.
> 
> I plan on breaking out the wing tips for this occasion. You should probably dress like you were going to a wedding or something similar.
> 
> Here she sits, in all her glory.



How did you caprture the screen shot?  I coulda used that info about 10 minutes ago!

Oh and it doesn't look too fancy.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Reminds me of the old Chattahooche River Club..????


----------



## Wiskey_33

OutFishHim said:


> How did you caprture the screen shot?  I coulda used that info about 10 minutes ago!
> 
> Oh and it doesn't look too fancy.



Don't be so quick to judge! It's the clientel that make the place nice. Trust me, would Ambassadeer and I make this up?

Anyhow, the screenshot was done on a Mac, so I can't give directions for a PC. Google maps has the option for a "street view." It's extra creepy.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Wiskey_33 said:


> Don't be so quick to judge! It's the clientel that make the place nice. Trust me, would Ambassadeer and I make this up?
> 
> Anyhow, the screenshot was done on a Mac, so I can't give directions for a PC. Google maps has the option for a "street view." It's extra creepy.



Hey its a classy joint.. what can I say

Wheres the street view thing??????


----------



## Wiskey_33

You get the map to where you want it, then you grab this little guy in the top left above the zoom and put him on the street where you want to look.

sometimes it works, sometimes it won't.

Our beloved Wib Wanch.


----------



## OutFishHim

Wiskey_33 said:


> You get the map to where you want it, then you grab this little guy in the top left above the zoom and put him on the street where you want to look.
> 
> sometimes it works, sometimes it won't.
> 
> Our beloved Wib Wanch.



Does somebody stand in the middle of the road to take the pix?


----------



## ATLRoach

They use a spinning fish eye lenses.

I'm also in for Thurs!

FYI Ladies and Gents - Taco Mac has a anti carrying stance. They have signs at the door. You can carry but if spotted you can be asked to leave.


----------



## Bill Mc

Why don't y'all ever do somthing on Monday or Wednesday. 

I work on Tuesday, Thursday and Friday. Getting off at lunch at a known time is almost impossible.

If fact, I usually just drink my lunch.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

I am hungry..  So who all is gonna make it this week??


----------



## Wiskey_33

I'm down. Lookin' forward to it.


----------



## OutFishHim

Bill Mc said:


> Why don't y'all ever do somthing on Monday or Wednesday.
> 
> I work on Tuesday, Thursday and Friday. Getting off at lunch at a known time is almost impossible.
> 
> If fact, I usually just drink my lunch.



It's at 7pm, not lunchtime...unless that's the time you eat lunch.



Redneck Maguiver said:


> I am hungry..  So who all is gonna make it this week??




We will be there.


----------



## BBQBOSS

we will be there.  1 adult and 3 kids.


----------



## Bill Mc

> It's at 7pm, not lunchtime...unless that's the time you eat lunch



I thought y'all were taking about lunch.

Store closes at 7pm. We have to clean and straighten up for the next day so I'm generally out by 7:30.  

Hmmm.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

BBQBOSS said:


> we will be there.  1 adult and 3 kids.



So your wife is coming


----------



## BBQBOSS

threeleggedpigmy said:


> So your wife is coming



exactly my point.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Bill Mc said:


> I thought y'all were taking about lunch.
> 
> Store closes at 7pm. We have to clean and straighten up for the next day so I'm generally out by 7:30.
> 
> Hmmm.



we usually hang out til 930 - 10...  except for The Seahag and they usually roll her out the door at closing time...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Bill Mc said:


> I thought y'all were taking about lunch.
> 
> Store closes at 7pm. We have to clean and straighten up for the next day so I'm generally out by 7:30.
> 
> Hmmm.



We generally do not leave til 9:30 or later.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

BBQBOSS said:


> we usually hang out til 930 - 10...  except for The Seahag and they usually roll her out the door at closing time...




With a little help from her friends.


----------



## BBQBOSS

threeleggedpigmy said:


> With a little help from her friends.



yeah we are going to have to ration your alcohol intake Tripod.  It is getting way out of hand!!!!  We can have in intervention, ya know...  



P.s. The leftover Kool-Aid jammers from WAR was a big hit at my party this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## hicktownboy

Not sure Im gonna make it guys... The semester is wrapping up.  
Yall have a good time!


----------



## OutFishHim

BBQBOSS said:


> we usually hang out til 930 - 10...  except for The Seahag and they usually roll her out the door at closing time...



 Dude!  You are _SO_ close to being put on 'MY LIST'!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

OutFishHim said:


> Dude!  You are _SO_ close to being put on 'MY LIST'!



OH NO..  Not the list.....  that is as as bad as the LOOK...


----------



## OutFishHim

Redneck Maguiver said:


> OH NO..  Not the list.....  that is as as bad as the LOOK...




It all depends on which list you get put on.


----------



## Wiskey_33

This "list" wouldn't happen to start with an S would it?


----------



## NOYDB

I'm hungry!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS

Wiskey_33 said:


> This "list" wouldn't happen to start with an S would it?



"S" for SuperCool!


----------



## Wiskey_33

BBQBOSS said:


> "S" for SuperCool!





Not the same list I was thinking of. I've been on a few peoples "S" lists.


----------



## OutFishHim

Wiskey_33 said:


> This "list" wouldn't happen to start with an S would it?



I do not know of this "S" list you speak of.



BBQBOSS said:


> "S" for SuperCool!




Not


----------



## JR

OutFishHim said:


> I do not know of this "S" list you speak of.



Don't lie.


----------



## Wiskey_33

JR said:


> Don't lie.



Serious. Nobody likes a liar.


----------



## OutFishHim

JR said:


> Don't lie.




Ooooohhhhhh!  You mean the list that you have _me_ on.  Ok. I got it now.



Wiskey_33 said:


> Serious. Nobody likes a liar.



I was just confuzzled.


----------



## Wiskey_33

OutFishHim said:


> Ooooohhhhhh!  You mean the list that you have _me_ on.  Ok. I got it now.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just confuzzled.



Drinking already?


----------



## OutFishHim

Wiskey_33 said:


> Drinking already?



Nope, just a blonde moment.


----------



## WARLORD

I'll bring my own food,lol


----------



## WARLORD

me and mexican food dont always get along,lol


----------



## BBQBOSS

Do they even have tacos at taco mac?


----------



## Wiskey_33

Taco Mac has more than mexican food. I can't actually recall ever eating mexican food at Taco Mac.


----------



## OutFishHim

BBQBOSS said:


> Do they even have tacos at taco mac?





Wiskey_33 said:


> Taco Mac has more than mexican food. I can't actually recall ever eating mexican food at Taco Mac.




I've had margaritas there.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Wiskey_33 said:


> Taco Mac has more than mexican food. I can't actually recall ever eating mexican food at Taco Mac.


IMO taco mac's food is trash, but they have a great beer selection


----------



## Wiskey_33

OutFishHim said:


> I've had margaritas there.



I think we all assumed such.

I'll probably eat before hand, and just enjoy their fine beer selection.

Anyone hear from AL or DRB?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

You can use the your passport there!

Too bad I like kool-Aid


----------



## OutFishHim

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You can use the your passport there!
> 
> Too bad I like kool-Aid



Bonjour!


----------



## Wiskey_33

English is the language of the Forum. Posts using a language other than English must include a full and complete English translation.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

OutFishHim said:


> Bonjour!



Bonjour Madam!



Wiskey_33 said:


> English is the language of the Forum. Posts using a language other than English must include a full and complete English translation.




Quit try to block me man.


----------



## Wiskey_33

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bonjour Madam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit try to block me man.



hahahhahahahh.......

You Frenchies can go to La Madeline and have your perverse talks.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Beer is Goooooooooooooooodd


----------



## Wiskey_33

OutFishHim said:


>



Does that mean you're drinking already?


----------



## NOYDB

I'm always out of the loop. Is there a catfight going on? (in this instance I am Soooo glad there's no video). Don't make me come over there.


----------



## JR

NOYDB said:


> I'm always out of the loop. Is there a catfight going on? (in this instance I am Soooo glad there's no video). Don't make me come over there.



HEY Harry!!!!    How you been buddy????


----------



## BBQBOSS

Wiskey_33 said:


> Sounds like a few people need a beer to chill out.



What are you talkin about, huh?!?!?  you wanna a piece of me wiskey boy???


----------



## BBQBOSS

NOYDB said:


> I'm always out of the loop. Is there a catfight going on? (in this instance I am Soooo glad there's no video). Don't make me come over there.



How goes it Harry?  Im ready to come over and shoot some!


----------



## Wiskey_33

BBQBOSS said:


> What are you talkin about, huh?!?!?  you wanna a piece of me wiskey boy???



A piece of you? No, I'm good on that one. Are you sure that wasn't #6 on the list you sent me today?

"If you've ever asked another man if they want a piece of you, you're certainly a ____.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Wiskey_33 said:


> A piece of you? No, I'm good on that one. Are you sure that wasn't #6 on the list you sent me today?
> 
> "If you've ever asked another man if they want a piece of you, you're certainly a ____.


----------



## Wiskey_33

BBQBOSS said:


>




That's funny stuff right there.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Wiskey_33 said:


> That's funny stuff right there.


----------



## BBQBOSS

who wants to meet me at taco mac in crabapple for a beer today?


----------



## Wiskey_33

BBQBOSS said:


> who wants to meet me at taco mac in crabapple for a beer today?



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K8E_zMLCRNg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K8E_zMLCRNg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## OutFishHim

BBQBOSS said:


> who wants to meet me at taco mac in crabapple for a beer today?





Wiskey_33 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K8E_zMLCRNg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K8E_zMLCRNg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0D0zfB1l1x0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0D0zfB1l1x0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER




----------



## Wiskey_33

OutFishHim said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0D0zfB1l1x0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0D0zfB1l1x0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>





Bring $20 tomorrow for the new keyboard you owe me.


----------



## BBQBOSS

too bad youtube is blocked at work!


----------



## OutFishHim

Wiskey_33 said:


> Bring $20 tomorrow for the new keyboard you owe me.





"you have no messages."



BBQBOSS said:


> too bad youtube is blocked at work!



You could call me and I could sing it to you?


----------



## Wiskey_33

OutFishHim said:


> "you have no messages."
> 
> 
> 
> You could call me and I could sing it to you?



If only he knew what we were laughing about.....
, is it time yet?


----------



## JR

Wiskey_33 said:


> If only he knew what we were laughing about....



Y'all two get a room....


With all this useless drivel, I don't even know where to begin to find out "where" and "when" this supposed supper is....


----------



## Wiskey_33

JR said:


> With all this useless drivel, I don't even know where to begin to find out "where" and "when" this supposed supper is....



Tomorrow, Taco Mac in Woodstock 7 PM.

"Useless drivel"...please.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Permission?????   Who in thier right mind would ever have to ask permission to do something...


Oh wait.  Maybe thats why I have 3 ex'es..... Spooky thoughts there...


----------



## BBQBOSS

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Permission?????   Who in thier right mind would ever have to ask permission to do something...
> 
> 
> Oh wait.  Maybe thats why I have 3 ex'es..... Spooky thoughts there...



I have a bone to pick with you over that email i just received!!!!  

you aint right!


----------



## JR

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Oh wait.  Maybe thats why I have 3 ex'es..... Spooky thoughts there...



Yep.  Obviously I care too much.  While others don't mind walking all over....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

JR said:


> Yep.  Obviously I care too much.  While others don't mind walking all over....



Whats the matter wittle fella?


----------



## JR

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Whats the matter wittle fella?



How ya doing man!!!????  All is well in JR-ville!!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

JR said:


> How ya doing man!!!????  All is well in JR-ville!!!



Im hangin in ther like a hubcap in the fast lane.


----------



## JR

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Im hangin in ther like a hubcap in the fast lane.



  


Well, good... That's good to hear!  When we gonna get a Stella man!!???


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

JR said:


> Well, good... That's good to hear!  When we gonna get a Stella man!!???



A BL?? anytime.. I dont drink beer outta wine glasses


----------



## JR

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> A BL?? anytime.. I dont drink beer outta wine glasses



  Oh yea.... Well a BL will work too!!!  Let me know.  I gotta meet another GON member tomorrow to deliver something (God-willing work doesn't get in the way), maybe we could then....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

JR said:


> Oh yea.... Well a BL will work too!!!  Let me know.  I gotta meet another GON member tomorrow to deliver something (God-willing work doesn't get in the way), maybe we could then....



Sure, Ill be at the Taco Mac see ya ther!!


----------



## DeltaHalo

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I am hungry..  So who all is gonna make it this week??



I'll be there. Look forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## JR

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Sure, Ill be at the Taco Mac see ya ther!!



Sorry.  Can't make that.


----------



## BBQBOSS

JR said:


> Oh yea.... Well a BL will work too!!!  Let me know.  I gotta meet another GON member tomorrow to deliver something (God-willing work doesn't get in the way), maybe we could then....



Tell frank i said hello!


----------



## BBQBOSS

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Sure, Ill be at the Taco Mac see ya ther!!





DeltaHalo said:


> I'll be there. Look forward to seeing everyone!



look forward to seeing you guys again!!!


----------



## OutFishHim

Do we have a rough head count yet?  Some of us will be getting there a little earlier to get a table and to let the kids play & eat. 


And FYI for the lurkers....feel free to bring the family if you are interested in coming.  We are not a "rowdy" bunch...we just talk big. We have a handful of youngin's that do attend.  So feel free to come on out and meet us!

I'm hungry.....


----------



## Eddy M.

not me  My son has a track meet at school I'll be at Lassiter High's track till 8 or 9 he runs early and last have fun


----------



## OutFishHim

Eddy M. said:


> not me  My son has a track meet at school I'll be at Lassiter High's track till 8 or 9 he runs early and last have fun



We'll miss you.  Hopefully you can make the next one!


----------



## Wiskey_33

1


----------



## NOYDB

OK, as usual I missed lunch. Y'all are supposed to give me more notice. Lucky me had to go to the Dentist to get my tooth cleaned. 

If the weather will co-operate with my schedule I'll get my targets re-conditioned and re-positioned so we can shoot and I'll let Y'all know.

The Redhead MAY make an appearance.


----------



## BBQBOSS

i will probably be the first one there so i will get a table for 20 to start with.    


Matthew
Jessica
Lucas 
Hudson
Heather 
Paul
Zander
DeltaHalo & Family (3 or 4 total)
Ambassadeer
Wiskey_33
NOYDB
Tripod
Courtney
Buffalo Chip's
Sharon
AL
DRB1313
*Redneck Maguiver*

If the usual suspects show up along with a few new people we may need to just get that newer side/back section and have tables and booths to sit at.  Just a thought.  I dont like sitting up front near the front door.  too much traffic going trough there.


----------



## BBQBOSS

NOYDB said:


> OK, as usual I missed lunch. Y'all are supposed to give me more notice. Lucky me had to go to the Dentist to get my tooth cleaned.
> 
> If the weather will co-operate with my schedule I'll get my targets re-conditioned and re-positioned so we can shoot and I'll let Y'all know.
> 
> The Redhead MAY make an appearance.



There was no lunch today.  you didnt miss anything, Harry. 

Hope the Redhead can make it! 

Sounds good!


----------



## OutFishHim

NOYDB said:


> OK, as usual I missed lunch. Y'all are supposed to give me more notice. Lucky me had to go to the Dentist to get my tooth cleaned.
> 
> If the weather will co-operate with my schedule I'll get my targets re-conditioned and re-positioned so we can shoot and I'll let Y'all know.
> 
> The Redhead MAY make an appearance.







BBQBOSS said:


> i will probably be the first one there so i will get a table for 20 to start with.
> 
> 
> Matthew
> Jessica
> Lucas
> Hudson
> Heather
> Paul
> Zander
> DeltaHalo & Family (3 or 4 total)
> Ambassadeer
> Wiskey_33
> NOYDB
> Tripod
> Courtney
> Buffalo Chip's
> Sharon
> AL
> 
> If the usual suspects show up along with a few new people we may need to just get that newer side/back section and have tables and booths to sit at.  Just a thought.  I dont like sitting up front near the front door.  too much traffic going trough there.




Chip's real name is BadBoy John

Maybe call in the morning and sweet talk the manager into roping off that section for us?


----------



## BBQBOSS

OutFishHim said:


> Chip's real name is BadBoy John
> 
> Maybe call in the morning and sweet talk the manager into roping off that section for us?




Ill just go in, guns-a-blazin!!!


----------



## OutFishHim

BBQBOSS said:


> Ill just go in, guns-a-blazin!!!


----------



## Wiskey_33

BBQBOSS said:


> Ill just go in, guns-a-blazin!!!



We should all open carry and see how they like that apple.  Would they really turn down a party of 25?

We could always try, and then hit up Right Wing or head down 575 to Buffalo Wild Wings.


----------



## JR

NOYDB said:


> OK, as usual I missed lunch. Y'all are supposed to give me more notice. Lucky me had to go to the Dentist to get my tooth cleaned.
> 
> If the weather will co-operate with my schedule I'll get my targets re-conditioned and re-positioned so we can shoot and I'll let Y'all know.
> 
> The Redhead MAY make an appearance.



Missed ya too buddy... As ususal it was a 'game time' decision.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Wiskey_33 said:


> We should all open carry and see how they like that apple.  Would they really turn down a party of 25?
> 
> We could always try, and then hit up Right Wing or head down 575 to Buffalo Wild Wings.



We could  all OC and then ask if we can "Check" our guns at the bar so we can drink!


----------



## NOYDB

JR said:


> Missed ya too buddy... As ususal it was a 'game time' decision.



I'm probably just going to have to show up at the office and drag you out.


----------



## JR

NOYDB said:


> I'm probably just going to have to show up at the office and drag you out.



Bring it!!!  You won't have to twist my arm... Not for the Mac or even Hooters!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

BBQBOSS said:


> i will probably be the first one there so i will get a table for 20 to start with.
> 
> 
> Matthew
> Jessica
> Lucas
> Hudson
> Heather
> Paul
> Zander
> DeltaHalo & Family (3 or 4 total)
> Ambassadeer
> Wiskey_33
> NOYDB
> Tripod
> Courtney
> Buffalo Chip's
> Sharon
> AL
> 
> If the usual suspects show up along with a few new people we may need to just get that newer side/back section and have tables and booths to sit at.  Just a thought.  I dont like sitting up front near the front door.  too much traffic going trough there.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Oops!!  Sorry Kim!!  hahaha


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

BBQBOSS said:


> Oops!!  Sorry Kim!!  hahaha



Wasn't sure if I had been black balled due to a swim suit e-mail.....


----------



## Wiskey_33

I'm not rowdy.

Only on my own back deck.


----------



## DRB1313

BBQBOSS said:


> i will probably be the first one there so i will get a table for 20 to start with.
> 
> 
> Matthew
> Jessica
> Lucas
> Hudson
> Heather
> Paul
> Zander
> DeltaHalo & Family (3 or 4 total)
> Ambassadeer
> Wiskey_33
> NOYDB
> Tripod
> Courtney
> Buffalo Chip's
> Sharon
> AL
> *Redneck Maguiver*
> 
> If the usual suspects show up along with a few new people we may need to just get that newer side/back section and have tables and booths to sit at.  Just a thought.  I dont like sitting up front near the front door.  too much traffic going trough there.


Man! A fellow misses a two dinners and now he is just forgotten like yesterday

I may just have to show up anyway and maybe if all the stars are in order, I'll be sporting a new ride


----------



## DRB1313

Oh! and by the way, I was the first to respond to this thread. Right before it got out of control!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

DRB1313 said:


> Oh! and by the way, I was the first to respond to this thread. Right before it got out of control!!


----------



## BBQBOSS

DRB1313 said:


> Oh! and by the way, I was the first to respond to this thread. Right before it got out of control!!



Ok Davey you are on the list now! 

I will bring you some sauce tonight.


----------



## OutFishHim

DRB1313 said:


> Man! A fellow misses a two dinners and now he is just forgotten like yesterday
> 
> I may just have to show up anyway and maybe if all the stars are in order, I'll be sporting a new ride



 I'll bring your chair!


----------



## NOYDB

Isn't anybody bringing me anything?


----------



## JR

NOYDB said:


> Isn't anybody bringing me anything?



I was gonna offer you a redhead.... Until I saw you were bringing one....    (No offense, Mrs. Redhead, if you're reading over Harry's shoulder, I was just joking  )


----------



## bigox911

bigox911 said:


> Yep will be there





BBQBOSS said:


> i will probably be the first one there so i will get a table for 20 to start with.
> 
> 
> Matthew
> Jessica
> Lucas
> Hudson
> Heather
> Paul
> Zander
> DeltaHalo & Family (3 or 4 total)
> Ambassadeer
> Wiskey_33
> NOYDB
> Tripod
> Courtney
> Buffalo Chip's
> Sharon
> AL
> DRB1313
> *Redneck Maguiver*
> 
> If the usual suspects show up along with a few new people we may need to just get that newer side/back section and have tables and booths to sit at.  Just a thought.  I dont like sitting up front near the front door.  too much traffic going trough there.



Dang man that hurts 

I don't know why I even said I could come though...gotta go to Auburn tonight to get ready for Sticks tomorrow...I'll tell Julianne Hough all yall said hello!


----------



## OutFishHim

bigox911 said:


> Dang man that hurts
> 
> I don't know why I even said I could come though...gotta go to Auburn tonight to get ready for Sticks tomorrow...I'll tell Julianne Hough all yall said hello!



Everyone knows she is in Los Angeles right now filming Dancing with the Satrs. Duh.


----------



## JR

bigox911 said:


> I don't know why I even said I could come though...gotta go to Auburn tonight to get ready for Sticks tomorrow...I'll tell Julianne Hough all yall said hello!



I'm going with YOU!!!


----------



## grizzlyblake

Hey y'all. I met bigox, ambassadeer, striperaddict, and elfiii at the Atlanta Tea Party and would enjoy getting together for a supper to meet everyone else, but I can't make it tonight. 

Is there a next one on the books or a lunch coming up?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

grizzlyblake said:


> Hey y'all. I met bigox, ambassadeer, striperaddict, and elfiii at the Atlanta Tea Party and would enjoy getting together for a supper to meet everyone else, but I can't make it tonight.
> 
> Is there a next one on the books or a lunch coming up?



I think "sink'o day my'o" we will be at Mulligans.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

grizzlyblake said:


> Hey y'all. I met bigox, ambassadeer, striperaddict, and elfiii at the Atlanta Tea Party and would enjoy getting together for a supper to meet everyone else, but I can't make it tonight.
> 
> Is there a next one on the books or a lunch coming up?



You are welcome anytime ya can make it.  We try to do something once a month or so somewhere central to all.  Just keep an eye out here for details...


----------



## Wiskey_33

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I think "sink'o day my'o" we will be at Mulligans.



OH YEA! MULLIGANS!

First time I've ever been excited to celebrate a mexican't holiday.


----------



## grizzlyblake

Good! I love celebrating the day we helped the Mexicans gain their freedom to all live down there in Mexico...

Is that the Mulligans in May-retta?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

grizzlyblake said:


> Good! I love celebrating the day we helped the Mexicans gain their freedom to all live down there in Mexico...
> 
> Is that the Mulligans in May-retta?



Yep, where Border Patrol eat free!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

I got my arm patch ready.....

Anything for a free dinner...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I got my arm patch ready.....
> 
> Anything for a free dinner...


----------



## bigox911

OutFishHim said:


> Everyone knows she is in Los Angeles right now filming Dancing with the Satrs. Duh.



I'm not sure what Satrs is but

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2y5YryATkUw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2y5YryATkUw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


http://www.stickscountry.com/


----------



## OutFishHim

bigox911 said:


> I'm not sure what Satrs is but
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2y5YryATkUw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2y5YryATkUw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> http://www.stickscountry.com/


----------



## bigox911

Tipi for my....


----------



## Wiskey_33

"Death Rock" t-shirt....classic.


----------



## bigox911




----------



## JR

bigox911 said:


> I don't know why I even said I could come though...gotta go to Auburn tonight to get ready for Sticks tomorrow...I'll tell Julianne Hough all yall said hello!





JR said:


> I'm going with YOU!!!



After your text you just "FW", I really, really, REALLY want to go with you now!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

T-MINUS 3hrs and 50mins


----------



## Wiskey_33

threeleggedpigmy said:


> T-MINUS 3hrs and 50mins



Getting excited are we?


----------



## BBQBOSS

I called The Mac today and they are roping us an area off in that newer side/back section!  So just come on back!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Wiskey_33 said:


> Getting excited are we?



Too much Sugar


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

BBQBOSS said:


> I called The Mac today and they are roping us an area off in that newer side/back section!  So just come on back!



Why they always hiding us in the back?


----------



## BBQBOSS

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Why they always hiding us in the back?



Well... i asked them too...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

I am Thirsty.....


----------



## Wiskey_33

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I am Thirsty.....



Me too. It's too hot out to be doing yard work.....


----------



## OutFishHim

Wiskey_33 said:


> Me too. It's too hot out to be doing yard work.....




Get a yard boy.......





That's what I do.


----------



## Wiskey_33

OutFishHim said:


> Get a yard boy.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I do.



Then I wouldn't have beer money, or have a reason to drink when I get home from work.


----------



## OutFishHim

Wiskey_33 said:


> Then I wouldn't have beer money, or have a reason to drink when I get home from work.



Mine brings home the bacon too!


----------



## Wiskey_33

Always a good laugh with you guys.....


Good times, great turn out as usual, and good stories.

On a final note, thank your MOD's for their pay free jobs.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Enjoyed it as usuall folks,  Good times with great friends....


----------



## boneboy96

good to see everyone again!   Thanks for those kind words Chris...Mods do work for no pay...although we do get a few perks here and there like banning someone every now and then!


----------



## DeltaHalo

Great to see everybody tonight! Had some great conversation, and some good Landshark Lager!
mmmmmmm !
See ya'll again soon.


----------



## NOYDB

Great to see everyone. 20 counting the little men. We may have to start booking banquet halls!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS

Enjoyed it fellers!  When's the next one?!?!


----------



## Wiskey_33

BBQBOSS said:


> Enjoyed it fellers!  When's the next one?!?!



May 5th, Mulligans in Marietta. Not sure if they'll be able to hold us all, and I'm not sure about the "kid friendly environment" so much, but we'll check into that and post up details.

I'm still laughing at a certain comment made, that went a little something like this:

"How much will I have to pay you for you to whip me?"


----------



## OutFishHim

Had fun as always!  Good to see everyone!


I still think Dave should've toted the chair home on his back.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Good times. See yall at Mulligans!!!!


----------



## DRB1313

Great time Guys and Gals!! Good to see everyone again.
Thanks for the chair, I'm just glad ABD was there and lives so close.
It would have been a site riding the bike with the BBQ sauce and a chair.

Matt, I will get with you soon.


----------

